# Help... grass stuck inside the nostril.



## mikeh (Sep 12, 2014)

A very thin piece of grass is stuck inside one of the nostrils. There is no way I can get it out with tweezers or toothpick. Its in there. 
The tort has been sneezing and rubbing the nostril all day trying to get it out. The irritation is causing mucus discharge but this is not enough to wash it out. She is in clear discomfort. 
Any advice on how to get it out would be appreciated.


----------



## G-stars (Sep 12, 2014)

Try soaking her. That might help it move enough for tweezers to grab it out.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 12, 2014)

You can try flushing it out. Get a squeeze bottle, something like what contact lens solution comes in, and give a good squirt up the nostril. The other end doesn't go down the throat, it ends up in the roof of the mouth, so there is no danger of squirting water into the lungs.


----------



## smarch (Sep 15, 2014)

All I can think of is an ER show I watch where the girl had, what ended up being a bug, lodged way up her nose, they had the mother blow into the girls mouth while they covered the other nostril and out it came like a snot-rocket. I guess this isn't really a valid tortoise solution unless it was a larger tort who for some reason would cooperate and open its mouth for you, but just wanted to comment on how it was similar... I suppose if one could get one of those bulb blowers into its mouth it would work, but i'm sure the other answers here are much better. Good luck.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 15, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> You can try flushing it out. Get a squeeze bottle, something like what contact lens solution comes in, and give a good squirt up the nostril. The other end doesn't go down the throat, it ends up in the roof of the mouth, so there is no danger of squirting water into the lungs.


Could a toothbrush be use for this? Using a few of the brush's bristles for this?


----------



## mikeh (Sep 15, 2014)

Ech, I had to get pretty forceful with keeping her head out while trying to flush it out with irrigation rubber squeeze ball. I used both squirting and suction. No luck! ...and the tortoise hates me now. Lol.

On a more serious note, what are the chances of the nasal passage getting infected, the nostril with obstruction is still leaking and clogged with mucus.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 15, 2014)

Well, it is definitely an irritant. I can see that it might possible get infected. I don't understand - if you can see the blade of grass, why can't you grab it with a pointed tweezer?


----------



## mikeh (Sep 15, 2014)

The blade is fully lodged inside not sticking out. I can see it when I shine a flashlight into the nostril.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Sep 16, 2014)

Any luck getting it out?
I would keep soaking her. Let her try and blow it out under/in water. The warm water should definitely help her in this situation.


----------



## ARA (Sep 16, 2014)

My two bit advice would be to continue the soaking. Also let the tortoise rest, too much trauma or stress especially trying to hold its head/neck will be far more damaging than the piece of grass


----------



## mikeh (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's input. She seems to be doing better, there is still some discharge but sneezing has mostly subsided. 
Guess the obstruction is slowly making its way down the nasal passage.


----------

